# Bearded Dragon Lays Infertile Eggs



## CLUSTER ONE

Just thought some of you may find this interesting. She has never been with a male so I know they are all infertile. I didn't even know she was prego, i though she was just chunky.


----------



## Guest

Very neat! You thinking of breeding her and how old is she?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

ksls said:


> Very neat! You thinking of breeding her and how old is she?


Now ive started to think about it, but it would be to breed her on more of a "date" with somebody elses male and split any babies as i dont want to buy a male too. She's about 4yo possibly 5. I forget when o got her. I think it was in the summer some time , but i'm not sure.


----------

